# LEGO Indiana Jones PC Wie schließe ich 2 Spieler modus aus ?



## RomeoJ (17. Juni 2008)

*LEGO Indiana Jones PC Wie schließe ich 2 Spieler modus aus ?*

Nabend,

wie im Titel beschrieben, weiss ich nicht wie ich das weg bekomme....HILFEEE

Mein Sohn will das spielen und ich kann das nicht auschalten....weiss einer wie man das in den Singelmodus schalted ??

Oder so,d as der 2 `te Spieler vom Computer gesteuert wird..??


Danke für Eure Hilfe..


----------



## aurionkratos (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: LEGO Indiana Jones PC Wie schließe ich 2 Spieler modus aus ?*

Also der zweite wird eigentlich immer vom PC gesteuert, es sei denn, ihr aktiviert den extra - das Icon vom zweiten Spieler wird immer angezeigt, lass dich nicht verwirren.

Läuft der andere Charakter dir denn hinterher? Wenn ja, dann ist er schon auf  "Computersteuerung". Wenn nein, dann drück mal [ESC], da sollte man das ausstellen können, soweit ich weiß.

_EDIT: Bitte ändere mal bei dem Grünen in deiner Signatur die Farbe, die sticht mir richtig in den Augen._


----------



## RomeoJ (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: LEGO Indiana Jones PC Wie schließe ich 2 Spieler modus aus ?*

Danke als erstes für die Antwort, mein Sohn hatte den eigentlich gar nicht aktiviert. Der läuft auch nicht hinterher...mal schauen ob ich das nach dem Dienst hinbekommen.

ESC hatte ich eigentlich gedrückt...sehr komisch..

und wegen meinem grünen...*lool*...Fingertrabel-Kranker bin ich...


----------

